# OGF Tournament Summaries



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Can anyone summarize the local tournament circuits here in Ohio? 
Are there future plans & goals for OGF tournament organization?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

King:
I'll get to that this week. I'll post all I can find. If you have any after I post the ones I have, PM them to me and I'll get them all on.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

King...we are dicussing a series for next season, but in the meantime keep your eye open (next few days) for a special announcement.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

King:
Here's a couple I know of right now, I'll check and get more soon.

September 11thDelaware Lake Open~5 Star Bassmasters Annual Open

Ric Reimer 740/382-3012

Mark Albright 740/382-3510 Email: Mark



September 26thTappan Lake Open~Twin Cities B/M & Outlaw Tires Presentation

Don Smith 740/658-3639 Email: Don


We (GarryS and I also run our own series). Every Sunday either at Griggs or O'Shaugnessy. Times are 6:30 - 12:30. If your interested call Garry or me. 
Cell#'s Dale- 614-561-5641, GarryS. - 614-946-8765


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/2002schedules.html
This pretty much covers NE Ohio except for clubs.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Here are some others I found. Hope this helps you out King.

Circuits 2004


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------






American Bass Angler (ABA) Series
Ohio One Day Super Tournament 
July 25, 2003 - Ohio River, Gallipolis
$1,000 First Place Guaranteed
Email Barry Davis, or call 614-855-2206 for details

Budweiser Bass Circuit

Everstart Series 2004

Electric Bass Circuit 

FBFP LaDue Spring Bass Series 2004 

Fishers of Men Tournament Trail 

Greater Ohio Tournament Trail (G.O.T.T.) 

Lake Erie Gold Series ---- 2004 Schedule 

Lakes Tournament Trail

Midwest Sportsman Central Ohio Division ---- 2004 Schedule 
Wednesday Evening Tournaments
Rotates between Alum and Griggs
Email Phil Carver for more info, or call (614) 348-2410

Northern Open Anglers Association

Ohio Buddy Bass Circuit 

Salmoides Team Trail

Twin Rivers BassMasters Monday Night Opens 
6pm - 9pm
Starts May 3, 2004 at O'Shaugnessy
May 10th, 2004 at Griggs - rotates each Monday thereafter
Email bigbass516 for more info 

Wal-Mart BFL 

X-Series


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

www.cotaa.com has everything you should need

Note: 2003 was the last year for G.O.T.T


----------



## BrianC (May 3, 2004)

I try to keep Ohio tournament out there at www.ohiobassangler.com

It looks like that is where Dale got his info.

Thanks


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Brian That is where I got some of it.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Phil Carver (Hydrasport), is having an open on Sept. 19th. at Alum. PM him for details.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I always consult Brian's site OhioBassAngler.com, or Cotaa  Don't think you'll find better coverage than those.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Shake: That's where I got some of the info from. Others I just knew about. Keep them coming guys.


----------

